# Vanity house - shropshire febuary 2016



## tazong (Feb 9, 2016)

This place has been high on my to do list for a while , in many respects i was blown away with what i found and in many aspects was very saddened with what i found.
The house does have quite sad feel to the place, i have seen many photos of the place and what really saddened me was how the place had been trashed - lots of items moved or taken and a general disrespect with items strewn everywhere.
From what i can gather the lady of the house passed away in 2002 and the place has been empty ever since.
One of the ground room floors has collapsed and i think the is a cellar below but could not gain access.
Also on the upper floors you can see where the walls are parting and so this place will fall in to complete ruin quite soon.
If you do venture here - take great care on the lower level room - wont take much to fall through the floor?

Some photos on the day:













































































I have made two videos - this is a small one of highlights of house.



This is long video with complete walk through of garden and house.



Hope you enjoy


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice set tazong..me and rubex visited here over the Christmas period.and it was my second visit..could not believe the mess it is in now.I noticed one of the singers gone.but it was nice to see all the cars.first time I went it was summer and was so overgrown you could not even see them


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 9, 2016)

Really enjoyed these photos & vids - thank you. A fascinating place but you're right - something very sad about it all. It does look trashed but thankfully nothing looked vandalised which is good!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow! So nice to get a good look around there, the piano is one of my favorites. I have a video of me playing the one at Geoffrey's.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 9, 2016)

Great pics and videos Taz! As you say, this place is a real treasure trove  I visited here over Christmas, but haven't been through my photos of it yet. I was surprised to see how much stuff there was left in here too. The bit where you didn't get through the gate first time made me laugh lol


----------



## tazong (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol yes - it was a tight squeeze - now i know what its like going through a mangle
:-/


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 9, 2016)

Great pictures! I liked the video too. I can't believe it's still so full of stuff


----------



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2016)

Crushingly sad but lovely pictures...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2016)

Well done. The short video you have a track by Celine Dion and We Don't Say Goodbye which I thought was a sad song to play but appropriate for the video. But she's accompanied by the Bee Gees (yuk).


----------



## MiAmoré (Feb 10, 2016)

I want to restore all the furnature


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nicely done photos/videos. There certainly is a sadness to the house. Not much left of the old Austin.


----------



## tazong (Feb 12, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Well done. The short video you have a track by Celine Dion and We Don't Say Goodbye which I thought was a sad song to play but appropriate for the video. But she's accompanied by the Bee Gees (yuk).



Hey i love the bee gees - There are not many bands that can stand the test of time , obviously you have bands like the beatles and bowie who are classics but to have hits through decades of history is very rare.

I think the bee gees had hits right through from the 60 70 80 90 2000 onwards - A little tempter for you - this is how to make a great pop song.



I know this is slightly off topic but you got my goat going there lol - baaaaahhh


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 12, 2016)

Hmmm, yes, okay. The Beatles, well Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds translates to LSD is my favorite. Not a great Bowie fan but I'll see your Bee Gees and Secret Love and I'll raise you this one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEj6b5ZS0tA
which is more to my style.


----------



## tazong (Feb 12, 2016)

I have never heard that song before - what a great track - its has a very west coast rock feel to it - being a beautiful person who is hitting 50 next year - through my years i have loved a wide variety of music but seeing as we are going down this line - i will raise the bar again - have a bit of this:


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 13, 2016)

Yep, good song, good lyrics but according to Wiki that its a song by a group called Scandal featuring Patti Smyth so, at this point I'll fold. In case we get our butts kicked by Admin for posting music videos instead of derelict buildings. Oh, and you're not 50 but 18 years old with 32 years experience. Stay cool tazong.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 13, 2016)

Brilliant Tazong! Great video too it was almost like I was walking around there with you.


----------



## tazong (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you kindly bud for your kind praise - to be honest thats what i have tried to do from the start to take people on a journey with me - to almost make you feel you are with me - i have just sold a lot of stuff i dont use anymore and have used the money to buy a nice gimbal a la3d - i have noticed i have far to much camera shake and it gives a motion type sickness feel thats not pleasant to watch, i try to improve my videos all the time - hopefully this will help.


----------

